# What lights have you lost?



## bobbagum (Dec 17, 2011)

You know, you'll never get over loosing any CPF worthy light, so why not share?

I'll start the ball rolling with mine:

Lummi Orb Raw - that thing was too small
Surefire G2 YELLOW! - the wife took it one day and she can never find it since

And the thing is, I've never lost any Maglite in my possesion, or any cheapie plastic light...


----------



## RedForest UK (Dec 17, 2011)

Lost, none. 

Broken through continued attempts at progressively more ambitious 'improvements': Nitecore D10, D11.2, Akoray K106, multiple cheaper lights, many P60 drop-ins and just now my Olight M3x (I was trying to sell it before I took it apart again but it didn't go straight away and I couldn't help myself :sigh: I ended up with a dedomed XM-L quickly followed by no light at all). Of course most of these end up rescued eventually to at least a semblance of their former selves, and sometimes better than before.

This is one reason why I like expensive lights to be well and truly sealed, then they are safe from me. Sort of like a child proof lid on medication..


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Dec 17, 2011)

WF 606-A. 2xAA, and I only ran it on the crummy Energizer 2500s. I last saw it at IUB campus in Indiana, where the cold weakened its output (chilling the batteries) so that it barely glowed. First decent flashlight I had.


----------



## gsr (Dec 17, 2011)

I've lost track of more Mag lights than I can remember, but I lost a Surefire E1e at work that I had modified into what was basicly an E1L, right before the E1L came out. Then there was a Surefire G2 in yellow that I let my kid keep in his car. Who knows where that one went. Of course, this is the same kid that lost a Surfire Kroma that I gave him last Christmas. I sure hope his luck improves.


----------



## CMAG (Dec 17, 2011)

Not sure who made this, a Big Boy lantern. Red metal box with a head that looked like a old fender mounted headlight.
Think of her (Big Boy okay him) every time I look at my old well used Mag's I relied on


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 17, 2011)

An Eveready Captain 2C w/ boatswitch in the late 70s whilst I was a young lad. Bought a new in package one a few months ago. I'm good now.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Dec 17, 2011)

I lost a Lumapower MRV at an arson call. Been over a year and it still grinds my ***.


----------



## curtispdx (Dec 17, 2011)

My most recent loss was a new (to me) Quark Turbo X. I'll bet I only turned it on three or four times before I lost it. I've also lost a brand new FM E-series 18650 body even before I had a chance to use it. 

Sigh.


----------



## Jash (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't lose lights, my wife and kids do. My wife lost her EX10 SP I bought her for mothers day. She's pretty cut up about it too coz she really likes the UI and pocket clip on that light.


----------



## mauiblue (Dec 18, 2011)

Just last week, I lost a Surefire Backup. I was disappointed to say the least. But now I have a reason to buy another one but this time I'm going BIG as I need it for a part time security job I have. I have a couple small Surefire handhelds still.


----------



## Vortus (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice little modded jb CL-E. Looked for it for a full day, never found it.


----------



## samwise (Dec 18, 2011)

Lost my LD01 about a month ago, kept thinking it would turn up but alot of looking tells me its gone for good.


----------



## Quiksilver (Dec 18, 2011)

Fenix LD20 R4

Was cycling around at night, got stopped and searched by police. They pulled it out to have a feel of it, then put it back in my bag. They did not close any of the pockets of the bag they opened though, and left the light sitting in an unzipped pocket. The light disappeared between there and my destination. 

Thanks cops 

Ironically the light was broken and about to be sent away for warranty as well. Same thing with Fenix LD05. It broke so I sent it away under warranty ... Never got it back. 

That ended my customer relationship with Fenix.


----------



## cheeman150 (Dec 19, 2011)

i lost a streamlight polytac led 5 minutes ago when i fell into a drain and got washed away


----------



## Ishango (Dec 19, 2011)

cheeman150 said:


> i lost a streamlight polytac led 5 minutes ago when i fell into a drain and got washed away



Gosh, that must have been a horrible sensation, being washed away :naughty: How'd you get out? 

Sorry, couldn't resist. Too bad to lose a light that way though.


----------



## Max_Power (Dec 19, 2011)

I lost a ***fire MC-E and trustfire 18650 for about 2 years, then it popped out of my easy chair when I was looking for something else that had fallen inside it. Both still work great.


----------



## varmint (Dec 19, 2011)

I bought a new Streamlight SL20 in 1979 with the dept. I took it on a fishing trip in the fall at night. A series of bad luck in a few minutes happened, a fish bit pulled the rod into the pond knocking my SL20 in the water off our pier, the light was on. Well I could not lose the light and did not want to lose the rod either. I stripped went in the cold water found the light easy as it was on, with another rod snagged my rod and retrieved it with large catfish on it. All came out ok but it was a very cold retrieve.


----------



## cheeman150 (Dec 19, 2011)

i am an engineer so i had a safety line, but as i was stepping down the stars i slipped and dropped my polytac


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 19, 2011)

Lost my Black Diamond Moonlight Pro and cannot find another.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 19, 2011)

Diamond coated Drake and plain titanium Draco, both in the same baggy. 

Newly modded D10 with 5B emitter and clip.

HDS hCRI Clicky with clip and AlTiN coated titanium bezel.

Makes me think of getting away from anything spendy, at least makes me think about it...


----------



## weklund (Dec 19, 2011)

*Malkoff Camo MD2 w/ MCE. Over the side while fishing in Baja .... OOOPS!!!*


----------



## onceupon (Dec 19, 2011)

Lost a Surefire EB1 when I was getting out of my car.

It was clipped to my jeans and must have snagged on something getting out enough so when I stood up it feel off outside the car. When I noticed it was gone and went back to look for it, it was gone.....


----------



## jax (Dec 19, 2011)

lost a quark 123 mini head just days after getting it,it must have wiggled itself loose or i left it to much untightened.
lost the new rcr123 that was in it too
now all i have left is a 123mini body...


----------



## Put (Dec 19, 2011)

Mini Mag light. Sure dont miss it after buying my Quark 123^2 !!!


----------



## bladerunner (Dec 19, 2011)

My Fenix eo1 has been "misplaced" since last summer. I'm still looking.


----------



## dajab77 (Dec 19, 2011)

My RexLight a couple of yrs ago. Still think my kids were playing with it when we were on a trip.
Just replaced it a month ago. Still hope the original shows up.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't believe I've lost any except for maybe a streamlight stylus AAAA that I do not miss... However one year for Christmas, around 2006, I bought 7 Surefires as gifts for my mom, dad, brothers, and sister-in-laws... My dad lost his E2L inside of about two weeks. He felt horrible about it and was actually afraid to tell me. He ended up replacing it with an L4 that he still carries everyday.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 19, 2011)

Just one: a tiny $60 Zebralight flooder. Darn thing didn't have a keyring hole, and it fell out of my trouser pocket at the movie theater.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought I lost a flashlight once: my first decent rayovac. I went to the store, bought a new one and got the matching headlamp. I found it 10 minutes after getting back home: it fell in the garbage can next to my night stand. I thought about returning the new one for a second, but I told myself that 2 is better and these would probably be the last flashlights I would ever buy anyways. That's when it started...


----------



## climberkid (Dec 20, 2011)

Since the day I joined....
Surefire 6PD bored 18650
Surefire E1E
Surefire Aviator (found 2 years later)
Fenix L2D
Fenix L2T
Fenix L0D
Lumapower D-Mini
Novatac 120P
Nitecore D10 (found a year later in a box. crushed and not working)



Alex


----------



## Max_Power (Dec 20, 2011)

Cataract said:


> ...I thought about returning the new one for a second, but I told myself that 2 is better and these would probably be the last flashlights I would ever buy anyways. That's when it started...



Yeah, I thought a couple of weapons-grade lights would be plenty. Now I have at least a dozen. Still haven't found the one perfect light, will need lightsaber technology for that, and software defined modes that can be infinitely tinkered with.

And then I'll want a spare or two.


----------



## Ishango (Dec 20, 2011)

Until now I have to admit I never lost one of my good lights and hope it will never happen to me. I did lose multiple lights more than 17 years ago. I had three halogen Rayovac Roughneck 2AA lights which I loved (my first good flashlights in that time) and one was destroyed by leaking batteries, the others have just disappeared somehow.


----------



## El Caballo (Dec 21, 2011)

I misplaced an Olight T-25T somehow. I have no idea where.

:fail:

Isn't it amazing how the crummy lights stay with you forever but the nice ones seem to vanish? I have a 2xAA Mini-Maglite clone that's been knocking around my toolbox since forever, and an infinite supply of those 3xAAA Harbor Freight freebies...why couldn't I misplace some of them instead?


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 21, 2011)

I lost my Fenix L0D on Monday. It must have dropped out of my pocket at work....


----------



## bladerunner (Jan 2, 2012)

bladerunner said:


> My Fenix eo1 has been "misplaced" since last summer. I'm still looking.



Wow..Happy New Year to Me!....I just found my eo1! It was in a pocket of my goose down ice fishing suit. I couldn't have lost it in summer...maybe late winter/early spring. First thing I did was open it and I lucked out again..no leakage from a no name alkaline battery. 

So, keep looking and your light may show up again.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 2, 2012)

Then only light that I can remember losing was an old 2 AAA powered aluminum Brinkmann light that was a rip off of a Mini-Maglite. That was when I was a kid.


----------



## hellraiser (Jan 4, 2012)

Had a car window broken and all that was taken was a 4d maglite I had since high school... The window was replaced at a local junkyard cheap. I've yet to replace that light. That one still gets me mad.


----------



## buds224 (Jan 4, 2012)

Lost my TA21 last week. Giving Lost & Found 1 week to see if it gets turned in. I'm at Yokosuka, Naval Base, hoping someone can appreciate the light enough to return it, but they might appreciate keeping it instead. Got my fingers crossed.

On the other hand, it's got me buying replacements, that's right, more than one....must be the depression of losing the TA21, not a perfect light, but my loss being someone else's gain is depressing. Just received PD32, LD20, waiting for PC10 and ST Cycler. I figure, I'm in a country of Typhoons, earthquakes and Tsunamis. Better to have more than one now.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 4, 2012)

buds224 said:


> Lost my TA21 last week. Giving Lost & Found 1 week to see if it gets turned in. I'm at Yokosuka, Naval Base, hoping someone can appreciate the light enough to return it, but they might appreciate keeping it instead. Got my fingers crossed.


I'd say the odds are not good, but they're definitely better than they would be over here.


----------



## buds224 (Jan 4, 2012)

kaichu dento said:


> I'd say the odds are not good, but they're definitely better than they would be over here.



Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing. I'm hoping a Japanese local found it and turned it in.


----------



## bladerunner (Jan 4, 2012)

buds224 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing. I'm hoping a Japanese local found it and turned it in.



I've seen this idea posted here before; put your name/number/address etc on a small piece of paper and wrap it around the batteries. It might just be the difference needed to get it back.


----------



## MicroE (Jan 4, 2012)

I lost my Arc 4 several years ago while mowing the lawn. 
I have never fully recovered. :-(


----------



## crescentstar69 (Jan 4, 2012)

Streamlight SL20. I think it was in the back of my patrol car when it got stripped to be traded in. It was used so much the finish was worn to almost all bare aluminum. Man, I miss that light.............. I have a new one, but it just isn't the same. Cue tears!


----------



## Rocky1927 (Jan 4, 2012)

Surefire L1 Lumamax. My second "real" flashlight I'd only had a month. I was heartbroke.


----------



## robbobus (Jan 5, 2012)

I've lost a Novatac 120p, low 10000 serial #
and a Quark mini123w
Both in about a two week span, plus a Case Bose Dogleg jack a week after that. Agrivating.
Started carrying my lights in a holster and have not lost any since.


----------



## Tbone559 (Jan 5, 2012)

Lumintop TD15X...no idea where I lost it!


----------



## buds224 (Jan 5, 2012)

bladerunner said:


> I've seen this idea posted here before; put your name/number/address etc on a small piece of paper and wrap it around the batteries. It might just be the difference needed to get it back.



That's an excellent idea. I'm gonna get right on it! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## nMotion96 (Jan 9, 2012)

My list so far

Olive muyshondt aeon - lost during a trip to Vegas
Ti Draco - no idea when or where it was lost
NS lummi wee - gaved it to some girl and she lost it a few week later


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 9, 2012)

nMotion96 said:


> My list so far
> 
> Olive muyshondt aeon - lost during a trip to Vegas
> Ti Draco - no idea when or where it was lost
> NS lummi wee - gaved it to some girl and she lost it a few week later


Ouch! This has got to be the worst list so far here. I wish I was reading a list of your favorite small lights rather than a list of the ones you've lost.


----------



## LGT (Jan 9, 2012)

I didn't lose it, but it was oh so close. Took my vest off to put on a chair in a restaurant my wife and I were at, when she said "you dropped you're flashlight." Good thing. It was my HDS 200 rotary. Quick access now rides a back seat to a zippered pocket.


----------



## ishmael (Jan 10, 2012)

2 or 3 surefire single cell legos with vme heads and Malkoff m31, L, LL, but this thread gives me hope that they may one day reappear out of a chair or coat.


----------



## Scrumpy777 (Jan 10, 2012)

None thankfully!


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 11, 2012)

I found my L0D today!
Somehow, it must have unclipped itself from my pocket in the parts room at the shop. I bent down to retrieve a plow pump for service and there it was! 

I can't believe I didn't hear it hit the hard floor when I lost it.


----------



## Vsin (Jan 11, 2012)

I just lost my Fenix LD15 EDC at the beach the other day.  I guess I can finally get that Zebralight SC51 I've been wanting.


----------



## kicker9898 (Jan 12, 2012)

Unfortunately, more than one. Even after I buy lights for wife, daughters, mom....mine seem to get borrowed. Not being light geeks, they don't understand that they aren't cheap and aren't disposable....

TL3 LED OD, P7 Lenser, Browning Luxeon5, Gladius. 

I have 2 Olights on the way and I've already told my wife and son, they are bright and MINE :naughty:


----------



## Fitz11 (Jan 23, 2012)

I Lost my streamlight microstream yesterday. I was out working on my truck and I think it fell out of my pocket when I took my keys out. There was snow on the ground and the lot was plowed before I realized it was gone. I will look for it when the snow melts, but in the meantime my new stylus pro will be here friday:twothumbs


----------



## flip (Jan 25, 2012)

I have misplaced a RAW NS. I have been looking for it for several weeks. Yesterday, I found an aluminum RAW that I had forgotten about so I guess I'm about even.


----------



## eg1977 (Jan 26, 2012)

I just lost my blue ITP A3 (XPE-Q5). I used that light in low mode every night.

Edit: Found my light when doing laundry.


----------



## neal71 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have only lost one light ever, rc-n3. Not sure what happened to it, I was in Tyler TX, at a lake house party, drunk gar fishing (the parties get a little wild). When I woke up, it was no where to be found. 

Neal


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 26, 2012)

Long ago I ordered some small stuff from TadGear. The next day I ordered an ARC AA from them. The next week I got the first order. I took the stuff out and threw away the packing. A few days later when I called TadGear to report that I never received the ARC AA they told me that they had slipped it into the box *with the first order* to save me a few bucks on shipping.

My garbage had been thrown onto the truck the day before.

Somewhere in some landfill there is an ARC AA *NIP.*


----------



## buds224 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sub_Umbra said:


> Long ago I ordered some small stuff from TadGear. The next day I ordered an ARC AA from them. The next week I got the first order. I took the stuff out and threw away the packing. A few days later when I called TadGear to report that I never received the ARC AA they told me that they had slipped it into the box *with the first order* to save me a few bucks on shipping.
> 
> My garbage had been thrown onto the truck the day before.
> 
> Somewhere in some landfill there is an ARC AA *NIP.*



That's a horrible way to lose a light. So close but yet so gone.


----------



## LGT (Dec 13, 2013)

Lost my HDS 170t that I've had for about five years. Totally bummed out. Not knowing where it is and thinking that some non-flashaholic found it and can't figure out why a light so dim(lowest setting is first level) is useful really drives me up the wall. I've used it in all sorts of situations and weather, and it has always lived up to what it was supposed to do, but now I kind of feel like I let down the light by losing it.


----------



## YBCold (Dec 13, 2013)

2 solitaires, and 2 AA mini mags and 2D mag. i also lost a coast keyring lenser things nothing special really


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 21, 2013)

CMG Infinity Ultra, and a Green Glo-Toob FX
pretty sure the infinity was stolen by my wife's brother, but can't prove it, and I have no idea where the glotoob went, I hope to find it around here one day


----------



## fatelvis (Dec 22, 2013)

Fenix LD20. Stolen from my car. Grrrrr


----------



## zold (Dec 23, 2013)

The first flashlight I can ever remember loosing was a red AA MiniMaglite. I was in Scouts at the time and we pitched our tents in a grassy field, next to a stream. At some point, it fell out of my pocket, but I didn't notice until it started getting dark. Even after looking all around that field the next morning, it was gone. But, in the tall grass, you could've all but stepped on it and not known it was there. Oddly, the replacement AA MiniMag that I picked out was painted cammo and I still have that one.


----------



## BriteGeek (Dec 24, 2013)

Lost as in missing, or lost as in hopelessly destroyed? I've never accidently lost a single flashlight, but I've had alkaline batteries destroy two beautiful dives lights, a Kel-Light, and a Maglight.


----------



## Cerealand (Dec 25, 2013)

Lost my hds for a day yesterday. Spent a few hours to locate it.


----------



## spinkid (Dec 29, 2013)

Just lost my Nitecore Ramping EZAA. Had it in my coat pocket on a job and never zippered it shut. First one lost that I really used and liked to have. I miss it so much I a posted looking for a new one and even bought a new small different AA to make up for it and still miss it. Guess the first is the hardest....


----------



## Rod911 (Dec 29, 2013)

The last four years or so, H501 and SC51w. They have been replaced with current models being a H502c and SC52w. I have yet to receive the SC52w, but I think I will miss the XP-G in the SC5* series of lights. IMHO, for a light that small and its reflector, the XP-G/2 provides a very good balance of throw and brightness. I hope I am proven wrong when I get the SC52w.


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 29, 2013)

I appear to have lost my Fenix P2D in the last day or so, so now I need to find another single cell light to replace it, whether it's AA, AAA or CR123.

The replacement will need to have a reliable and sturdy clip for pocked carry.

Bummer.


----------



## SoCalDep (Dec 31, 2013)

I lost my first nice light, a Streamlight Scorpion, back in college in the late 90's. Then a couple months ago I lost my Surefire EB1. Not positive, but I think it happened at a grocery store when I pulled my keys out of my pocket and it must have fallen out. Someone found a nice Surefire because I checked everywhere and even asked the store employees. No big deal though because my wife got me a replacement for Christmas!


----------



## Discworld (Jan 4, 2014)

I usually give lights away to friends etc, never really lost one. But i am in danger of losing an old dinosaur. I have a Wolf Eyes M 90 Rattlesnake with a D36 lamp. After years of good service, my lamp finally died, but i cant find any replacements. Would like to switch the lamp to an LED if possible, but no luck so far.


----------



## Norm (Jan 4, 2014)

Discworld said:


> I have a Wolf Eyes M 90 Rattlesnake with a D36 lamp.



http://www.lumensfactory.com/online_shop.php?cid=3&sid=8

Norm


----------



## Discworld (Jan 4, 2014)

Norm said:


> http://www.lumensfactory.com/online_shop.php?cid=3&sid=8
> 
> Norm



Thanks! I hadnt thought about lumens factory in a couple of years. Now to go get my credit card....


----------



## Cataract (Mar 7, 2015)

I sadly have to revive this thread. 

It's been over a year that I have moved and I still cannot find my TK40. I actually could tell it was missing the same day I moved, but hoped it was just misplaced between or inside some box. I suspect it was stolen by the movers as it was the only flashlight not in my pockets or in my flashlight box during the move and I took good note of moving it myself. Yet, I remember taking it out of it's special place when they came for the bed, but have no memory of placing it anywhere in the new apartment. 

For some reason I see people all over the forum suddenly talking about their TK40 or TK41. I feel sad now. First flashlight I ever lose for real. If at least it had been a Li-Ion light, I could hope the movers had a good scare with smoke, sparks and flames. There is just no other possible explanation for it to go missing, else I would be missing a dozen lights and as many knives and tools.


----------



## JPA261 (Mar 7, 2015)

I lost my surefire Z2 combat light and I miss it everyday. That light has been on patrol with me since I started the academy. I too lost it while moving, but I guess that justifies buying a new light. 😄


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 7, 2015)

Okay, technically I didn't lose this one.... few months back, I ended up with a new co-worker. He wanted to work 3rd Shift so it wouldn't interfere with his other job. I trained him. Took awhile. But he picked things up. We soon became casual friends as well as co-workers. Just two security officers on-duty per shift. Ever work with someone that you get along with so well that you don't need to discuss what they'll do and what you'll do? Yeah.... That's what happened. Such things are rare. Often we sometimes have to make allowances to get along with co-workers on the job. (You know.... since you see and have to deal with the same damn person 8 hours a day, 5 days a week; sometimes even longer.) Ironically, other employees who are older; never learned that lesson. Just petty $#[email protected] they bother the supervisor with. Not like he's a kindergarden teacher. 

So one day, the casual friend mentioned he was seriously considering getting a small flashlight of his own to carry around. I was excited to hear that. (Maybe a bit too excited.) I took out the loaner light I keep in my Work/Get Home bag, and gifted it to him. A First Generation 2AA LED Mini-Mag. Yup, a light destined to perhaps become a collector's item considering it was the first, and had an incredibly short production run. 

Honestly, I didn't think it meant much to me. And it didn't.... Until I found out that he lost it. And let me just add, in a really idiotic fashion too. I mean *REALLY* idiotic. Never should have happened. And it's 100% certain that a thieving co-worker found it and simply kept it for himself, considering _where_ he lost it. Okay, when he told me what happened; that was when it bothered me. It was a quality light. I told him it was a quality light. Didn't tell him the cost. But he knew it wasn't a plastic el-cheapo from The Dollar Store. He knew it. I honestly thought he appreciated it. He even wore it on his belt when we were both on-duty. 

It was a gift out of the blue. One friend to another. For him, it would have been a quality light that could easily last him a lifetime (considering his age). Even if he moved on to another security job, I could picture him using it there. I could picture him using it at his other job. Using it at his home. Oh and here's the best part. His accountant gave him two gifts. A cheap, dedicated, stylus pen and a compact ballpoint with a little LED on top. (Also cheap.) Give you guys one guess what he now carries as his EDC light at work. Hey, it was free! Who cares that it can't light up a small room, or will fall apart in a couple of months. Who cares about output, reliability, durability, etc. It was free! 

Just honestly ticks me off every time I think about it. The way he lost it, the way he described HOW he lost it.... Just blatantly clear he didn't appreciate the gift.


----------



## dc38 (Mar 7, 2015)

Some dirknut took my steamlight polytac hp outta my jacket when I stepped away.


----------



## Quiksilver (Mar 7, 2015)

Recently had a SureFire 6P + Malkoff M61 stolen from my hotel room by a local cleaning lady in South Africa. Doubt she can afford CR123s but hope it finds its way into the hands of someone who will make good use of it.


----------



## smokinbasser (Mar 7, 2015)

A Quark TI 123 at the Texas state fair, I think it didn't enjoy the roller coaster ride and jumped out of my shirt pocket. That's my story and I am not changing it.


----------



## Berneck1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Olight m20 and a Sunwayman V11r


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Razorhog (Mar 7, 2015)

Thousands of years from now, archaeologists will be digging in an area that used to be a lake and find a well preserved Malkoff or Surefire or something. They'll be amazed at the primitive technology!


----------



## Charlie Mike (Mar 7, 2015)

HDS Ra Clicky Tactical 170 lumen... lost while blackout drunk.

(I have exactly 14 months clean/sober today)


----------



## Berneck1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Charlie Mike said:


> HDS Ra Clicky Tactical 170 lumen... lost while blackout drunk.
> 
> (I have exactly 14 months clean/sober today)



Ouch, that's an expensive light to lose.... That's the main reason I don't buy expensive lights.

Btw, both lights I lost were when I was drunk also!

Congrats on being sober for 14 months!


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## moshow9 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just recently for me, I lost an Oveready Surefire 6P with one of Matt's (vestureofblood) MT-G2 module. Had it as recent as a week ago but cannot find it for the life of me.


----------



## DellSuperman (Mar 9, 2015)

moshow9 said:


> Just recently for me, I lost an Oveready Surefire 6P with one of Matt's (vestureofblood) MT-G2 module. Had it as recent as a week ago but cannot find it for the life of me.


Ouch, that truly is painful.. 
A very solid light, i must admit. 

I lost an E1B many years back in a taxi, together with a SOG XRay Vision mini... It was inside a utility pouch that i conveniently forgot about. 
I learn never to put all my eggs in the same basket again. 
And 1 = 0, 2 = 1..


----------



## Berneck1 (Mar 9, 2015)

DellSuperman said:


> Ouch, that truly is painful..
> A very solid light, i must admit.
> 
> I lost an E1B many years back in a taxi, together with a SOG XRay Vision mini... It was inside a utility pouch that i conveniently forgot about.
> ...



Agree. I always have two lights on me, keep money separate from my wallet, and an extra house key in a compartment in my phone case. 

Doing all of those things has saved me from a headache more times than I can count. Everybody should follow the "one is none" philosophy...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Mar 9, 2015)

The only light i have lost was my boy scout light. Don't know what happened to it.

Recently, though i haven't actually lost them.. some lights i had to retire because they no longer work due to broken parts. A broken switch on an old AAA Minimag and a switch on this other light that i could just never get back together and ended up breaking it. I'm not too overly upset over it as it'll give me an excuse to go out and buy one of those Energizers 2 in 1 lights down the line. There's another light that does work but it's missing the piece that holds the bulb in place and it's not really a good light to begin with. One of those Eveready's from the 80's or 90's. I still have some lights that i can give away to people if they need it, but i was hoping i could have donated the couple lights that i decided to retire and recycle. These days it's easy to find well built lights fairly cheap .


----------



## gruntmedik (Mar 11, 2015)

PD32. Well, not really lost, as I know where it is, It's just not back to me yet. Was on the scene of a motor vehicle accident, and had handed it to a firefighter while removing a patient from a vehicle. It's in the mail back to me, I just haven't been back to work since then. I should have it Friday when I get to work.


----------



## gruntmedik (Mar 15, 2015)

And it is now back home.


----------



## Kletsou (Mar 15, 2015)

V10R Ti lost - clip broke 
TCR10 - stolen 
[emoji24]


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2015)

Although the clip broke i replaced it,it was my work pocket edc for a good while............ran on a single AA cell that lasted from a day to sometimes a week dependent on jobs/use. It was dependable,simple 2 mode with momentary....................it was my only light of this brand and will unfortunately stay that way for other reasons(and principles). One day i was using it,the klarus P1A ,either left it on a pallet or fell out of pocket working(cant see that tbh) so more than likely left somewhere............

I looked later when realised,no findy=i know someone has picked it up,not knowing its mine which should not matter..............

I have found digital camera in car park,all kinds and straight to the security lodge...........just the done thing

Yes only a cheap light,but a lot of use,battle scars,it was my work edc i was fond of. Output nothing special at a guesstimate 140/150lm ,but just perfect for my uses and so pocket-able. The low never got used,i may get the fenix equivalent AA one day.............bright side! I have more lights in work because of this,now moved towards 18650 rather than AA and AAA fuel(other than my e25 burst fed on eneloops and t10s on 14500 oh and lumintop tool AAA on keys )yes i have a good selection of lights!

Its a while back now,but being a flashaholic it is still very annoying:thumbsdow


----------



## recDNA (Mar 15, 2015)

Quark 123ti with serial number in its holster was stolen from my car when I traded it in. I remembered and went right back to showroom. 2 guys were cleaning the car. They denied seeing it but the ashtray it was in was now empty. I know one of them took it. I should have offered a $20 "reward" if they found it later and left my number. Instead I went in to the sales manager and raised hell. That was a waste of time. I was more angry at myself than anything else but I could tell from the look on their faces on of those guys stole my light.

I hope the unprotected li ion battery didn't vent and blow off the thief's hand.


----------



## parnass (Mar 17, 2015)

On a somewhat related note, my wife found a 3D incan Maglite by the side of the road today and brought it home. The light works fine and the alkaline batteries inside are fairly new.


----------



## DesertFox (Mar 18, 2015)

The one I miss the most is the Surefire E1B Backup I lost in a restaurant about a year ago. Went back as soon as I noticed it missing a few hours later. Of course, nobody knew anything about it. 
Lost an Olight S10 helping my mom replace a dryer. She found it about a month later, but by that time I had already replaced it with a S10R.


----------



## ahtoxa11 (Mar 18, 2015)

I've lost a few Mag-lites. Not sure where they went. Not like you wouldn't notice a 4 D-cell falling out somewhere.


----------



## 15hushabomb (Mar 18, 2015)

I have lost 2 Led Lenser MT7 over the years as well as a Fenix TK50 2nd gen.

I have come to the realisation that you should never loan your lights to anyone at all......


----------

